# Hi Newbie's just joined Advise would be helpfull...?



## Sugar_Puff (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi Guy's My Names Dan, ive just joined here, as im out on the prow for a R33 GTS-T im currently in the BM scene so i dont know much really about skylines,
Hopfully fingers crossed i'm going to view one on friday, 
Unfortunatly i cant post up the link as i dont have enough post's under my belt yet.

The Advert makes it sound like a Gem but cant help thinking im going to be disopointed...
I spoke with the guy yesterday he souds really young he's 19!! he said he's found some oil around the dump valve i know most cars to spit a tad of oil form the dump valve but he said it was going to a Jap specialest in Crawley??? to have either a new turbo or to have it rebuilt, and that even tho the add say's its excellent condition he said theres a mark on the NSR wheel arch where its had some work done...:S and the tops of the suspension struts under the bonnet have had plates put in where they normally rust?? i've text the guy and asked for pictures of the Body work up close and pic's of the engine bay,

What do i need to look out for?? any Head's Up?? :thumbsup:
thank's in advance Dan.


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

I also from woking buddy, I have never had a gts but if they are the same as GTR's I would say.
Check the body work around the arches and side skirts, the interior tells a thousand words to age and millage so look at the mats,steering wheels, and seats.
find out who has looked after it, serviced it..ect, History is a hard one as many imports don't come with it.

The gtr's can crunch gears, not sure about the gtst, so make sure you take it for a long drive and check temps, oil pressure, smoke. a good twenty thirty min drive to show any problems, misfires, stalling..things like that.

You can pm me a link and i'll put it up for you so other can see it as their are far better people here who could tell you more than I can...

PS..Welcome the the GTROC buddy:thumbsup:

Link to the car

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....58776&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Welcome 

I don't know any Skyline specialists in Crawley but there are others around that part of the world, so ask him who has done the work and give them a call. Also make sure you see all the receipts and ask when the cam belt was last changed as it may be due it's second or third. The suspension top plates if done well are needed but make sure he's not just welded a plate over the top and the rsut is still there underneath. The cars tend to rust from the bottom up. For other rust spots check the reare wheel arches especially inside.

There are a lot of things to loom for. If you're interested talk to their tuner and let us know who it is and someone on here may be able to tell you more about them. if you're a paid up GTROC member we may be able to get someone to go with you and look at it for the second viewing


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

All of the above...

The GTSt can sometimes crunch 4th to 5th if changed with enthusiasm (IE fast with no mechanical sympathy)

The suspension tops do normally corrode, as does the area at the bottom of the suspension tower where it joins the chasis and the bits under the wing on the inside between the bulkhead and the strut towers.

On a test drive try allowing the engine to overrun then opening the throttle while looking for smoke.

Check for corrosion on the front wing corners where they join the bumper and all round the rear arches and down both sills.

Also look for jacking damage especially on the big chasis rails (If badly shoved in they can be an MOT fail)


----------



## Sugar_Puff (Apr 25, 2011)

Your also from Woking?? You don't have that White GTR with the anthracite wheels and polished lip do you?? Nismo written on your rear quaters?? 

Ok thank you for all the advise and welcomes folks I'm not a Paid member, but that's definatly something I think il be doing. 

Sweet thanks for that shal pm you in a sec,
Dan.


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

Sugar_Puff said:


> Your also from Woking?? You don't have that White GTR with the anthracite wheels and polished lip do you?? Nismo written on your rear quaters??
> 
> Ok thank you for all the advise and welcomes folks I'm not a Paid member, but that's definatly something I think il be doing.
> 
> ...



I know the car you mean but thats not me...Their is also a dark blue gtr in woking which is for sale on piston heads, my friend has a r32 with a tk kit, plus another mate with a grey spec 3 gtr r33... 
their are lots about in this neck of the woods..


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

Here is the link to the car

1996 NISSAN SKYLINE R33 GTST SPEC 2 SWAP P/X | eBay UK


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

Reading the add he sounds like a trader to me, The car does look clean, but never judge a book by it's cover.
Their are no pictures of the engine?. no word on when it was imported, who looked after it, history ie cambelt, fluids nothing..
He has taken the car in p/x and knows naff all about the car, from what I can tell..

If your not sure just walk away, you will life to fight another day and find a good clean car..:chuckle:

He has no idea about skylines from what he has written.....





"1996 Nissan Skyline R33 GTST Spec 2, 2.5 Turbo Manual

This Nissan is probably one of the best examples ive seen ive owned 6 of these and this is by far the cleanest this really is a genuine clean,unmolested car.

The Nissan has covered 53,500 miles to be honest you would think it had done less, the drive is exceptional, there isnt a single knock or rattle anywhere its nice and firm on the road yet very confortable, on the MOT it only failed on bulbs nothing else no 1 single advisory.

The spec is as follows: Air Con, Climate control, Remote central locking, Electric retractable mirrors, Electric windows, Power steering, Driver and Passenger airbag, ABS, Electric aerial, Electric Tilt and slide sunroof, Double Din CD player, Front and rear foglights.

EXTERIOR:

The White paintwork is in excellent condition, no rust anywhere on the bodywork or strut tops, no scratches or dents ive never seen such a clean car that was manufactured 15years ago, all the arches are in excellent condition, the paintwork when polished really does gleam.

INTERIOR:

The cloth interior is free from rips,tears even wear marks, the bolsters are in excellent condition, there is no nasty smells or odours, the seats look like they have never been sat in, the dashboard is free from any scratches or holes and all of the instruments work correctly.

MECHANICAL:

The powerplant of the nissan is as smooth as the day it rolled of the production line in japan, its so quiet you can hardly hear it running, to drive there isnt a single thing to complain about, it pulls really well through every gear, the clutch doesnt slip and has plenty of life left in it, the suspension and brakes both work as they should with no problems, the gearbox is smooth and effortless through gearchanges no wines or noises.

Please note that you will be hard pushed to find another example like this, im pricing this on what i think the car is worth due to its outstanding condition please bare in mind this ISNT a banger.

The skyline does have a couple of minor modifications which in my personal view improve the car but dont spoil it.

17" Enkei RP-01 Alloys in white with excellent tyres 
Full Cat back Toyosports stainless steel exhaust (sounds awesome) 
Decat pipe 
Turbo timer
Also to come with the car is the cat and standard exhaust.

Viewing welcome please dont waste my time and come and kick the tyres and try and pick faults it will take you along time to do that and then you will be asked to leave.

Your welcome to contact me via email if you have any questions or offers or contact me on 07505095976

Im open to swaps or part exchanges as per ebay rules cash either way, all that i ask is for you to be sensible when valuing your part exchange. Please check the distance before you offer a part exchange or agree to buy the car my postcode NE62 5QH.

Im interested in range rovers, merc MLs, bmw x5's, 5 series bmw's etc anyting sporty or prestiges cash either way.

Thanks for your time."


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

He does sound like a trader (he has owned 6 of them after all) , But this is a car I suggested to somebody else before who was looking at R33`s... From the Ad and the pics it looks a straight motor, But use caution and common sense as allways.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

the "i've never seen such a clean car" suggests he is a trader.


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Fuggles said:


> the "i've never seen such a clean car" suggests he is a trader.


It doesnt matter if he is a trader as long as the car is purchased knowing it might need a timing belt and good service.

As he is in fact a trader of prestige cars the idea that he has never seen one as clean is somewhat silly. Check out his profile, This R33 and some other cars are all obviously part chops for cars he sells.


----------



## Sugar_Puff (Apr 25, 2011)

Yeah he said he sells a few cars for a hobby but I said you sounds well young if you don't
Mind me saying... He replied yeah I'm only 19, I text and asked about the speedo being in kmh will it be limited to 112mph like
Most imports? He replied I've been over that speed but il ask the guy who knows more... That sounds well dodgy think il still view it tho, 
That's a point if the speedo is in kmh an it goes
Unto 180 would I have to get it converted??


----------



## mowales123 (Apr 7, 2011)

hi guys wich one is the best housings to buy 63a/r or 82a/r for gt3076r and why ?thanks


----------



## Sugar_Puff (Apr 25, 2011)

Just got a text saying the speedo is in mph and not restricted but the picture shows kmh... Is this guy even talking about the right car... Lol


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

mowales123 said:


> hi guys wich one is the best housings to buy 63a/r or 82a/r for gt3076r and why ?thanks


Look mate you have posted this crap on loads of threads and your taking the piss. 
This thread is for a new genuine user and your just a wa*ker. 


Sorry for the outburst on your thread Sugar_puff.


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

Sugar_Puff said:


> Just got a text saying the speedo is in mph and not restricted but the picture shows kmh... Is this guy even talking about the right car... Lol



I would leave it and look else where. But it's up to you fella


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Sugar_Puff said:


> Just got a text saying the speedo is in mph and not restricted but the picture shows kmh... Is this guy even talking about the right car... Lol


Its possible its had an adaptor fitted so the needle does read in MPH but on a KM face if you know what I mean...


----------



## Sugar_Puff (Apr 25, 2011)

Ahahhaha no worries lol


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Sugar_Puff said:


> Ahahhaha no worries lol


Im just guessing here... best if you can find out the facts for yourself... If your not happy with the car walk away, there are plenty more out there still.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

go buy another...


----------



## Clive S-P (Aug 8, 2008)

matty32 said:


> go buy another...


I tend to agree. 
It may be a clean car, but he seems to be trying to hard to make it sound wonderful and possibly the best example of the marque ever built!
Over selling makes me nervous.

Welcome to the forum by the way :wavey:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

depends on your budget, we can source to order

but outside that, i think there are probably better ones in the UK

happy looking


----------



## Sugar_Puff (Apr 25, 2011)

Yeah think you guys ate right looks spot on was looming at it as he was interested in a px and I have 2 BMW's that I want shot of and he was really interested in my e46 so was going to see what it was like, planning on spending around the 4k marker looking around I can get a fairly nice one for that amount


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

My lm had kph clocks but was in mph so I had a 320mph speedo. 

As Matty said I would look for a car that someone has looked after and know what they are talking about.


----------



## mowales123 (Apr 7, 2011)

why do you swear m8 i just asked a q whats wrong with that?maybe i cant spell rite but no need to be like that? MANYAK


----------



## mowales123 (Apr 7, 2011)

sorry manyak


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

mowales123 said:


> sorry manyak


STOP POSTING CRAP! YOU'RE THREAD CRAPPING. YOU WILL GET BANNED.


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

mowales123 said:


> why do you swear m8 i just asked a q whats wrong with that?maybe i cant spell rite but no need to be like that? MANYAK


Because you are posting the same question all over the forum. You type in text talk which is against the rules. 
You are spamming to get count up. This thread is not the place to ask your question. Nor are all the other threads your posting in. 
Now go to bed as you have school in the morning you tw*t


----------



## Sugar_Puff (Apr 25, 2011)

Lol You just got Owned!! 8)


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

Sorry for the out burst sugar_puff on your thread. 

Have a look in our for sale section. Plus there is the skylines owners club which have a for sale section. Also piston heads classified has alot of gtst on it. 
I would find a car that has been looked after by someone who knows what their talking about. 
As I would hate to see a thread from you saying "just bought a gtst and the engine has blown".


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Hi Sugar_puff........my that sounds wrong on so many levels...lol

There are plenty of really good GTST's about. If you have any doubts whatsoever...walk away. There are so many good ones to choose from. They are great cars and at the end of the day like all the Skylines and GT-R's, they are getting older now. They will have signs of age, a few rust spots here and there sometimes, but if it has had too much work to make it good, then i would say choose another.
I've had my GTST for over 9 years now. use it everyday, and i still love it. Mine needs a proper refresh but underneath, it is still solid and has had no welding etc, so i could only suspect the car you are looking at has either been neglected at some point and needed the work done to make it look good, or it is just a poor example. 
I was down in Crawley today too, shame i didnt know earlier.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Sugar_Puff every car speaks for itself, you need to go and view the car and make a list of things you need to inspect thoroughly. some say walk away some say it's good or bad or whatsoever, not having had a look at the car themselves. It's no brainer, go and view it, if it meets your expectations, buy it and if does not, do not buy it and look elsewhere. Pictures do not do any car justice in a positive or a negative way. See it and hear in the flesh and test drive it and let the car talk to you rather the owner or anyone else. simple as that mate. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

mowales123 said:


> why do you swear m8 i just asked a q whats wrong with that?maybe i cant spell rite but no need to be like that? MANYAK


You are right, no need for swearing, I'm sure any point or suggestion can be addressed in a civilized manner without having to swear.
You are posting in the wrong section mate, hence the annoyance others have shown. If you have a query, you can start your own thread and look for help and advice. maybe you didnt know, it's ok, no big deal and don't take anything personally. :thumbsup:


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

Nigel-Power said:


> You are right, no need for swearing, I'm sure any point or suggestion can be addressed in a civilized manner without having to swear.
> You are posting in the wrong section mate, hence the annoyance others have shown. If you have a query, you can start your own thread and look for help and advice. maybe you didnt know, it's ok, no big deal and don't take anything personally. :thumbsup:



The reason my colourful language started is because the bottom of his posts says "manyak" which is swearing in Arabic. So says to me their is no need to swear and ends with an Arabic swear word.?? 

Mods if you see this thread, please clean it up as it's sugar_puffs thread and it's getting ruined.


----------



## Sugar_Puff (Apr 25, 2011)

The Guy Text today has got a Fully Recond Turbo its being fitted by these Jap specialest's thursday ready for me to view it friday. 8)


----------

